# Könnte ich den noch dazusetzen?



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
es geht um den Fischbesatz von meinem Seerosenbecken.

Erstmal zu den Eckdaten:

Es ist 180x100x60cm groß und ist im Gewächshaus gebaut, desshalb habe ich mit dem einfrieren im Winter weniger probleme, es ist mir Styropor gut isoliert und wir auch mit einer 2cm dicken Styroporschicht  über Winter abgedeckt.
Diesen Winter ist nichts eingefroren, nochnichteinmal die Oberfläche.
Es ist dicht mit Pflanzen besetzt , vorallem mit Seerosen
  8) 

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich wollte gerne noch einen __ Schleierschwanz einsetzen, ginge das?
Bis jetzt leben 3 Shubunkis drinnen. 
Die habe ich wohl in Form von laich an Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt.

Ginge das von der Größe her, oder wird das zu viel?

Sonst habe ich nur reichlich __ Schnecken und Garnelen drin.

Wasser ist Kristallklar.



Jetzt bitte keine Belehrungen von wegen die Schleierschwänze können schlecht schwimmen und so.
Ich habe als ich noch Jünger war schonmal welche gehabt allerdings in unserem großen Teich, aber da wollte ich keinen mehr einsetzen, weil unser Kater die sehr schmackhaft fand. Ins Gewächshaus kommt er nicht rein..da ist alles Katzensicher  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2005)

Hi Stefan.



> Jetzt bitte keine Belehrungen von wegen die Schleierschwänze können schlecht schwimmen und so.
> Ich habe als ich noch Jünger war schonmal welche gehabt allerdings in unserem großen Teich, aber da wollte ich keinen mehr einsetzen, weil unser Kater die sehr schmackhaft fand. Ins Gewächshaus kommt er nicht rein..da ist alles Katzensicher


 Sorry, aber ich muss trotzdem was dazu sagen. 
Es geht ja nicht nur darum das sie durch ihr schlechtes Schwimmverhalten deinem Kater schneller zu Opfer fallen, sondern das sie insgesamt in ihrer gesamten Lebensweise stark eingeschränkt sind auch wenn keine Gefahr droht!
Such mal im Internet unter Qualzuchten. Ich persönlich bin absolut gegen solche Züchtungen. 
Also überlegs dir noch mal, den Fischen zu liebe.


Ich geb dir aber trotzdem eine Antwort auf deine Frage.
Aber erst mal eine Gegenfrage wie groß sind den die 3 Shubunkins?
Wenn sie noch nicht allzu groß sind könntest du sicher noch einen weiteren Fisch rein setzen.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirko,
da ich wie geschrieben schon Schleierschwänze gehältert habe, kann ich sagen, dass die Einschränkung bei den einfachen Schleierschwänze nicht so stark ist. anders siehts natürlich bei den Blasenaugen und so aus.

Ich habe mich da schon sehr ausführlichl Informiert.


Meine 3 Shubunkis sind zur Zeit erst 6-7cm groß, die sind ja auch erst ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2005)

Hi Stefan.

Was meinst du mit einfachen Schleierschwänzen?

Meinst du diese hier?






Oder meinst du die Komet?






Die Komet sind ja vielleicht noch OK. Aber eigentlich bin ich gegen jede körperliche Zuchtform wie verlängerte Flossen (Guppies, __ Kometenschweif Goldfische), Schleierschwänze und Qualzuchten (viele __ Schleierschwanz Goldfische, Ballon Mollies und vor allem die Papageienbuntbarsche!). Ganz zu schweigen von den Schleierkois! Oder hast du schon mal einen Schleier-Antennenwels gesehen? Sieht schrecklich aus.
Gerade bei Barben wie bei der Prachtbarbe ist es schlimm. Wenn man Zuchtform und Normalform zusammen hält kann das ins Augen gehen. Die langflossigen Zuchtformen sind erstens nicht rechtzeitig am Futter und kommen somit zu kurz, zweitens werden die von den Normalformen ausgestoßen und drittens zupfen die normalen Prachtbarben an den verlängerten Flossen.
Also sind auch schon verlängerte Flossen für den Fisch eine Behinderung.

Bei farblichen Zuchtformen ist das was anderes. Solange die Fische dadurch in ihrer Lebensweise nicht behindert oder eingeschränkt werden ist das OK. 
Bei Skalaren z.B. sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Die hellen Zuchtformen ohne irgendein Zeichenmuster können dadurch nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren, wie z.B. die Naturform durch ihre Streifen.

Bitte nimm mir mein gelabere nicht böse aber ich bin nun mal absolut dagegen.
Ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben das ich bevor ich gewusst habe das das so schlimm ist auch schon mal Schleierschwänze hatte und immer noch 2 Goldfische und 1 __ Shubunkin mit verlängerten Flossen habe.


So nun aber wieder zur eigentlichen Frage.
Wenn deine Shubunkins erst ca. 7 cm groß sind kannst du ruhig noch einen __ Goldfisch dazu setzen.
Du solltest sie dann natürlich bei gegebener Größe in eine größeren Teich setzen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirko,
ich meine die obere der beiden Zuchtformen.

Wieso sollte ich die denn in einpar Jahren noch in ein größeres Becken setzen?


Zu den weggezüchteten Mustern und so:
Ich habe zei Goldskalare(habe ich vor zich Jahren gekauft, als ich von dem Kommunizieren noch nichts wusste) und die können trotzdem kommunizieren, denn sonst hätten die sicherlich nicht so oft abgelaicht und gebalzt.

Allerdings würde ich bei den Skalaren heutzutage lieber die gestreifte Naturform wählen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hi Stefan.



> ich meine die obere der beiden Zuchtformen.


 Das ist schon wieder so eine Zuchtform gegen die ich bin. Ist aber deine Sache, ich rate dir jedenfalls davon ab. 
Aber eigentlich kann der Fisch ja nichts dafür, da kann ich nur hoffen das er bei dir ein schönes Leben hat, was ich mal annehme   .




> Wieso sollte ich die denn in einpar Jahren noch in ein größeres Becken setzen?


 Na früher oder später werden sie sicherlich zu groß für dein Seerosenbecken.




> Ich habe zei Goldskalare(habe ich vor zich Jahren gekauft, als ich von dem Kommunizieren noch nichts wusste) und die können trotzdem kommunizieren, denn sonst hätten die sicherlich nicht so oft abgelaicht und gebalzt.


 Da hast du Glück gehabt das sie noch miteinander kommunizieren.
Es kann auch sein (und wird auch so sein) das durch Überzüchtung die natürlichen Verhaltensweisen verloren gegangen sind und das viele Skalare dadurch sich nicht verstehen oder ihren Laich fressen. Jedenfalls tritt so ein Verhalten häufiger bei weißen und Goldksalaren auf.


Also dann, viel Spaß mit deinem neuem __ Goldfisch.   



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------

